# German WW2 films



## R988 (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.jagdgeschwader4.de/Casino/Filme/

I was poking about on Yahoo video (an alternative to Google video that is well worth a look, and you can download the videos as well) and found this website, I dont remember seeing it on here before, though I suppose it might have been posted before, either way maybe some of the new people might have missed it if it was.

Lots of (long) videos from WW2, I haven't had time to look at them all myself but most are aviation related, I recognise some bits and pieces that the various history and discovery channel documentaries have borrowed from them as well. Only problem is everything is in German


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2006)

Pretty cool stuff there!


----------



## me262 (Jan 15, 2006)

nice movies, thanks for the link!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

Good stuff there, thanks for the link.


----------



## Brunner (Jan 16, 2006)

cool movies. Thanks for sharing the link 8)


----------

